# masterizzare usando un "device remoto"

## Benve

E' possibile usando un tool di masterizzazione (tipo k3b) sulla propria macchina comandare un device in un altra macchina?

O al limite il cdrecord dell'altra macchina.

Non credo che montando /dev/ con nfs, funzioni   :Laughing: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Benve wrote:*   

> E' possibile usando un tool di masterizzazione (tipo k3b) sulla propria macchina comandare un device in un altra macchina?
> 
> O al limite il cdrecord dell'altra macchina.
> 
> Non credo che montando /dev/ con nfs, funzioni  

 

bhe...tecnicamente potresti anche provarci...magari con una socket ed una pipe

potresti vedere se esiste qualke device a blocchi (non a caratteri) che invia le info da qualke parte...tu le prendi tramite un tail -f, usando netcat trasmetti all'altra macchina...e all'altra macchina  metti in pipe cdrecord...ma nn so se funzionerebbe una cosa simile  :Razz: 

----------

## pinguinoferoce

risposta stupida:

ssh .....

----------

## Benve

però a fare le cose a mano la faccenda si complica. Bisognerebbe usare un buffer, poi non è che passano solo dati ma anche veri e propri comandi al masterizzatore.

Forse conviene montare il filesistem e lanciare in remoto un cdrecord sulla iso nel filesistem montato

----------

## daniele_dll

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> risposta stupida:
> 
> ssh .....

 

...

se i dati stanno sul tuo hd, e il masterizzatore sta su un altro, come fai con le ssh?

al massimo si potrebbe fare un frontend web, ci sono parecchie soluzioni, ad es uno script che, dopo che tu uppi tramite ftp, prepara la iso e la incide, altrimenti tramite k3b prepari la iso, la uppi tramite ftp e poi tramite cdrecord incidi  :Very Happy: 

ci sono una quantità di modi immensa  :Razz: 

----------

## pinguinoferoce

condivisione tramite samba o nfs .

ti logghi sulla macchia col masterizzatore  con ssh,

e masterizzi .

NN è una delle soluzioni + felici, ma è la + realizzabile .

----------

## daniele_dll

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> condivisione tramite samba o nfs .
> 
> ti logghi sulla macchia col masterizzatore  con ssh,
> 
> e masterizzi .
> ...

 

puoi guardare invece un'altra cosa ora che ci sto pensando, il kernel 2.4\2.6 supporta il Network  Block Device, forse è la cosa che ti serve a te  :Very Happy:  (se guardi nell'help parla di montare fisicamente device che stanno su un'altro computer, quindi, usando quello, dovresti poter masterizzare! però non so se k3b DIRETTAMENTE lo supporta, a mano però sicuramente si  :Smile: )

mi hai messo curiosità! ora devo provare  :Very Happy: 

domattina mi ricompilo il mio kernel, e quello del mio server e faccio due prove, anche perché e troppo interessante ^^

pensa ad una rete, con un solo masterizzatore, una rete fatta da x86 e ppc, che posso masterizzare direttamente sulla stessa macchina, TROPPO FIGO!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pinguinoferoce

okay

se c' è la possibilita ben venga .........................................

ora vado a controllare il kernel....

----------

## pinguinoferoce

http://www.linuxjournal.com/article.php?sid=3778

----------

## daniele_dll

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article.php?sid=3778

 

da quello che ho capito, tecnicamente, dovrebbe essere possibile farlo ^^

sto ricompilando xora il 2.6  :Very Happy:  lo scopriro presto ^^

----------

## Sparker

Guarda questo

http://joerghaeger.de/webCDwriter/

Lo ho usato per un pò, ma mi limitava troppo e giusto stamattina lo ho eliminato e ho rimesso il masterizzatore sulla mia workstation   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Guarda questo
> 
> http://joerghaeger.de/webCDwriter/
> 
> Lo ho usato per un pò, ma mi limitava troppo e giusto stamattina lo ho eliminato e ho rimesso il masterizzatore sulla mia workstation  

 

mmm, sembra carino, ma non so quanto effettivamente possa essere funzionale

 :Smile:  riprodurre cdrecord, non è cosa facile ^^

----------

## daniele_dll

stavo guardando le opzioni di cdrecord...ed ho notato questo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Transport name:         RSCSI
> 
> Transport descr.:       Remote SCSI
> ...

 

forse può essere la soluzione ai tuoi problemi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## daniele_dll

http://www.mail-archive.com/cdwrite@other.debian.org/msg02671.html

ecco ^^

con questo dovresti tranquillamente poter masterizzare sul tuo picci in remoto ^^

----------

## daniele_dll

cd inciso alla perfezione alla velocità di 12x!

ho usato cdrecord da linea di comando, pero, da quanto ho letto, dentro /etc/defaults/cdrecord puoi specificare il masterizzatore\i ed in questo modo k3b dovrebbe funzionare!

---

EDIT

---

# cdrecord dev=REMOTE:rscsi@192.168.1.100:1,0,0 -v -speed=8 driveropts=burnfree -dao ./gentoo.iso

questa è la riga di comando che ho usato per masterizzare

dentro dev ho messo:

REMOTE -> che dice a cdrecord che deve masterizzare via rete

rscsi -> l'utente che deve essere usato per masterizzare

192.168.1.100 -> l'indirizzo ip del mio server col masterizzatore

1,0,0 -> quale periferica usare

poi ho usato la modalità verbosa (-v) velocità ad 8x e il burnfree (che serve ad evitare che il cd si bruci). Infine ho usato il DAO perché stavo incidendo una iso (qualla di gentoo)

La iso l'ho fatta con

dd if=/dev/cdrom of=./gentoo.iso bs=1M

----------

## daniele_dll

con grande dispiacere devo dire che ne k3b ne cdbakeoven supportano una cosa simile :\ probabilmente è dovuto al fatto che tutti e due non utilizzano SOLO cdrecord ma anche cdrdao e simili

ora sto provando con il Network Block Device, chissa se con quello funziona  :Smile: 

----------

## daniele_dll

peccato nun va :\

gli si dovrebbe dire di applicare l'emulazione scsi al device nbd0 (nel mio caso) xo non so se è fattibile  :Smile: 

sotto freebsd credo di si, ma sotto linux nun zo proprio

riesco tranquillamente ad esportare e scrivere tutto quello che mi serve, ma purtroppo non va completamente

invece ho visto che si possono fare cose utilissime come utilizzarlo per fare un raid e di conseguenza se ad es uno non ha un array di hd scsi esterno, facendo un po di ghirigori è possibile attaccare l'hd o l'array non raid al picci e fare il raid con una periferica sul network block device  :Very Happy:  e la cosa è decisamente figa! :DDD

----------

## Benve

caspita, ne avete trovate di cose.

ora faccio qualche prova

----------

## daniele_dll

 *Benve wrote:*   

> caspita, ne avete trovate di cose.
> 
> ora faccio qualche prova

 

mi hai messo curiosità  :Razz: 

cmq...l'unico modo per masterizzare (a parte cose strane) è quello di cdrecord, ma usando questo sistema, o trovi un frontend che usi solo lui, dd e mkisofs et simili...altrimenti fai a mano  :Smile: 

----------

## ultimodruido

 *daniele_dll wrote:*   

> cd inciso alla perfezione alla velocitï¿½ di 12x!
> 
> [...]
> 
> # cdrecord dev=REMOTE:rscsi@192.168.1.100:1,0,0 -v -speed=8 driveropts=burnfree -dao ./gentoo.iso
> ...

 

Ciao sto provando a fare la stessa cosa, ma con scarsi risultati. 

 *Quote:*   

> $ cdrecord dev=REMOTE:root@10.149.93.110 -scanbus
> 
> Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J\uffffrg Schilling
> 
> cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.15-r1-adsl-laptop
> ...

 

mentre sul pc con il masterizzatore -scanbus lo rileva correttamente su 0,0,0

Tu hai impostato qualcosa di particolare oltre alla semplice connessione ssh per riuscirci?

grazie ciao nic

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao a tutti, spero siano utili questi link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-430666-highlight-cdrecord+remote.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-393323-highlight-cdrecord+remote.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-73992-highlight-cdrecord+remote.html

Le poche volte che ho masterizzato su un altro pc ho sempre proceduto così:

creavo la mia bella iso/img sul client (mac/gentoo) e poi tramite scp, la caricavo sul client remoto. Tramite una connessione ssh, infine,  la masterizzavo con cdrecord. Il risultato è sempre stato ottimo e con poca fatica.

----------

## johond

non ho letto tutto il 3d ma credo che  questo possa esserti utile, paragrafo 4.21

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao grazie a tutti, ce l'ho fatta!

Riassumo qui per i posteri, e preciso che non sono riuscito a usare programmi grafici, ma da linea di comando non sembra dare problemi. Una masterizzazione completa la farò nei prossimi giorni e vi dico.

Due link di aiuto:

http://cdrecord.berlios.de/old/private/man/README/README.rscsi

http://www.mail-archive.com/cdwrite@other.debian.org/msg02644.html

Cominciamo:

Premessa: le seguenti operazioni vanno fatte sul pc che possiede fisicamente il masterizzatore 

Come suggerito dai link precedenti creiamo un nuovo utente rscsi che verrà usato per connettersi da remoto e accedere al masterizzatore.

```
mkdir /home/rscsi

useradd -d /home/rscsi -g users rscsi
```

poi copiamo l'eseguibile /usr/sbin/rscsi e alla copia diamo permessi suid

```
cp /usr/sbin/rscsi /opt/schily/sbin/rscsi

chmow u+s /opt/schily/sbin/rscsi
```

Nota: non è necessario settare suid cdrecord!!!

Ora modifichiamo /etc/passwd in modo da avere una linea simile alla seguente (esempio di come appare sul mio pc); i parametri da controllare sono gli ultimi due, la home directory e la shell di default

```
rscsi:x:1003:100:Remote SCSI:/home/rscsi:/opt/schily/sbin/rscsi
```

Fatto ciò ci siamo quasi, manca solo una modifica al file /etc/default/rscsi ce n'è uno di esempio in /etc/default/rscsi.dfl. Vi posto il mio per esempio:

```
# cat /etc/default/rscsi

DEBUG=/tmp/RSCSI

USER=rscsi

#Problema nella definizione dell'hostname...

#funziona solo con un wildchar!!! -> *

ACCESS=rscsi    *       0       -1      0       0
```

Ho dovuto mettere un '*' al posto dell'hostname perche non sono riuscito in altro modo... se altri trovano soluzioni migliori si facciano vivi!

A questo punto ci siamo, solo un ultima precisazione: cdrecord tenta di collegarsi al pc remoto con rsh. La cosa non mi piaceva, ho configurato una connessione ssh, più sicura e imposto a cdrecord di usare ssh cosi:

```
export RSH=/usr/bin/ssh
```

Il risultato è:

```
$ RSH="/usr/bin/ssh" cdrecord dev=REMOTE:rscsi@pumba -scanbus 

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 J\uffffrg Schilling 

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.15-r1-adsl-laptop 

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

 cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: 'REMOTE:rscsi@pumba'

devname: 'REMOTE:rscsi@pumba'

scsibus: -1 target: -1 lun: -1

Warning: Using remote SCSI interface.

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'HL-DT-ST' 'DVDRAM GSA-4163B' 'A103' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *
```

Appena ho tempo lo provo masterizzando, ma per oggi sono già contento cosi  :Very Happy: 

Spero sia comprensibile... un ciao a tutti 

Nic

Ai moderatori: se ritenete utile apro un post nella sezione documentazione altrimenti lo lascio qui...

----------

## ultimodruido

ciao!

ho fatto un paio di test...

alla fine masterizza ma viene il latte alle ginocchia!

Nel senso che con i CD si va ancora bene, 8x! Ma sui DVD li scrive a 1x il che significa praticamente un'ora di tempo! Ho una rete locale 100Mb/s... 

se qualcuno riesce ad avere risultati diversi mi fa un fischio così ci si confronta?

grazie buona divertimento

Nic

----------

## gutter

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho una rete locale 100Mb/s... 
> 
> se qualcuno riesce ad avere risultati diversi mi fa un fischio così ci si confronta?
> ...

 

Non mi sembra malaccio per una rete a 100 Mbit  :Wink: 

----------

## eddy89

Io ho già fatto una cosa del genere. Il remote di cdrecord non funzionava. Ho usato nfsd o nbd-server sul pc in cui avevo l'immagine e ssh+cdrecord sul pc con il masterizzatore. Ovviamente con cdrecord masterizzavo solo la iso, magari creata anche con k3b e riposta fedelmente in /tmp/ !!  :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ultimodruido

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non mi sembra malaccio per una rete a 100 Mbit 

 

Ciao...

premetto di non avere tutte ste basi di informatica, ma da un conto veloce:

100 Mbit/s -> 12.5 MB/s

Dal momento che a spanne ho 4700 MB da masterizzare mi vengono 376s...

che sono qualcosa in più di 6 minuti.

Ora nessuno chiede questi tempi perche ovviamente (suppongo) passino informazioni di controllo e "bla bla" vari sulla rete... 

ma da 6 minuti ad un ora sempre a spanne di blabla mi sembra ne passino parecchi   :Laughing: 

ciao a tutti e un blabla in compagnia!

Nic

----------

## gutter

 *ultimodruido wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Non mi sembra malaccio per una rete a 100 Mbit  
> 
> Ciao...
> 
> premetto di non avere tutte ste basi di informatica, ma da un conto veloce:
> ...

 

Stiamo parlando di banda teorica  :Wink:  in realtà non raggiungerai mai quelle performance.

Poi come si diceva prima è risucito a masterizzare un CD ad 8x e ripeto che come risultato non mi sembra malaccio   :Razz: 

----------

## eddy89

Io con nbd e una 10/100, 10Mb/s ce li ho tutti.

----------

## ema

Rispolvero questo vecchissimo, ma utilissimo thread.

Visto che è passato più di un anno, nessuno sa se dal punto di vista delle applicazioni grafiche qualcuna si è evoluta abbastanza per arrivare alla masterizzazione remota? O, oltre al sistema riga di comando, nessuna novità? Il massimo, oltre a usare remotamente k3b, sarebbe poter usare nero da winzozz, che supporta (ma in che modo solo dio sa...) i masterizzatori remoti

----------

## Deus Ex

Non so se può rispondere alle tue esigenze, ma io avevo trovato 

```
bluedolphin ~ # eix webcdwriter

* app-cdr/webcdwriter

     Available versions:  ~*2.6.8-r1 ~*2.7.1 (~)2.7.2 (~)2.7.3 (~)2.8.0 {java mp3 pam sox vorbis}

     Homepage:            http://joerghaeger.de/webCDwriter/index.html

     Description:         Make CD-writer(s) available to all users in your network

```

avendo un masterizzatore DVD solo su una macchina, per tre macchine in rete.

----------

